# Sheet Metal Finger Brake - $400 (Tustin, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 7, 2020)

Sheet Metal Hand Brake Bender - tools - by owner - sale
					

Metal hand brake working surface is 4' in good used condition asking $400.00. OBO must sell now....



					orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------

